# Help with algea ID



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've got some algea growing I'd like a little help with ID please. Any input on how to get rid of it would be appreciated too. I'm fertilizing using pps classic, press CO2, and over 5 wpg of mh lights.


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

*try algea id again*

Sorry. I can't figure out how to post pics. The algea pics are in the photo section under the personal folders for zdam20. Thanks.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: try algea id again*




























there you go.


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: try algea id again*

Thanks Tab!


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: try algea id again*

look like Staghorn algae


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: try algea id again*

+1


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like Staghorn.


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Remove as much manually and excell or peroxide the rest. Don't want to that spread. Then identify why it happened in the first place.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Typically ammonia and/or low CO2


----------

